# Changing overhead lights



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Above each locker (between the top of the locker and the roof), there are a series of individual lights.

Some are aging and would like to change the lights but we cannot see how to get them out.

The cover at roof level is fixed by a metal strip and at locker level it appears to be fixed in another way.

Thoughts?


----------

